# Quick tip to make your blower very quiet



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

I recently installed a modified HF dust collection system. The trick I learned..I used the exhaust from the blower to "push" the air into my home made thein baffle, using the HF cyclone that comes with the system. Rather than pulled it through the chip separator. I placed round filters at the end of the system to trap the .1 micron dust. It acts as a muffler and the noise is about 10% the factory settings up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Let's see now ....*

You separated the motor/blower ... which it already is. This blower pushes the dust into the HF separator/cyclone .... which it already does. Then the dust is *pushed* through the Thein baffle, rather than pulled through before the HF separator/cyclone. Then the dust enters into your "round filters".

So, you changed the position of the Thein to "after" rather than "before"? Is it that simple? :surprise2:

I found some photos in this thread where you replied:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collecrion-system-design-help-wanted-158561/#post1586873


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

Yah, that's my pictures. Yep..that simple. I thought something was wrong when I first turned it on. It really is super quiet.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

That is a cool idea then you can use a trash liner. The trash can is pressurized not under vacuum. great idea!!!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool!! Got any video with good audio? On YouTube, maybe...?


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

No high cost system does it that way I wonder why?


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Cyclone always have the fan after the cyclone and non 2 stage are fan then fillers so wood chips go through to the fan. I wonder why from a engineering stand point this is?

As for my system I have cyclone but it is 15 feet way from my Grizzly G0548ZP - 2HP Canister Dust Collector with Aluminum Impeller. the cyclone is right next to the planer.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

if I understand correctly, all the dust&chips actually go through the fan blades with this set-up.

which is fine - the blades will wear a bit, they will probably get some dust caked on the lead edges which reduces efficient - but if you have the potential for little chunks of things to get sucked up in the stream , , , "chunks" and high speed fan blades do not play well together.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Chad Holst said:


> I recently installed a modified HF dust collection system. The trick I learned..I used the exhaust from the blower to "push" the air into my home made thein baffle, using the HF cyclone that comes with the system. Rather than pulled it through the chip separator. I placed round filters at the end of the system to trap the .1 micron dust. It acts as a muffler and the noise is about 10% the factory settings up.


Chad:

You get an A+ for thinking "out of the box". You have reduced the noise level.

My goal for adding a pre-separator to my dust collector was to reduce the filter clogging and therefore reduce the filter cleaning time.

The primary reason that the pre-separator (cyclone, thein top hat, dust deputy, etc) is placed before the blower is to keep chips from going through the blower and into the filter. The chips slow down in the pre-separator and are dropped to the bottom of the pre-separator before they get to the blower. This saves wear and tear on the blower and keeps the filter cleaner. It also makes the blower slightly more efficient, since it only has to move air with fine dust in it.

Use your system for a while and let us know how often you have to clean the filter. When I added a Thien Top Hat to my dust collector, I reduced the time spent cleaning my filter significantly. You can find more information at the following thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/

Here is the post for the measurements on how much dust fines got past the pre-separator:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/pipe-diameter-vs-performance-59625/index2/#post827313

Your post gets me thinking. Can we reduce the nose by adding the pre-separator after the blower and also put a pre-separator before the blower to reduce filter clogging? Very interesting.....that starts a whole another discussion....what are the downsides to doing this?

Eric


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

dust collector components are designed for pressurized or vacuum applications. if the component was designed for a vacuum system (before the fan) as most are, but is placed in a pressurized situation, the seals are likely going to be compromised. this may not be a large problem or even visibly obvious, but will encounter more leakage than if a placed in a vacuum system. typically the fan blades are steel in positive pressure systems also.


if you are able to bolster the seals to not leak, it will at least not be blowing dust into the air.


----------

